# DDR3 1333 Ram running at 666mhz



## mctiernan2002

Hello Everyone, 

Please can you help me with a slight problem i am having with my new computer. 

I have built the following setup for xmas and am having trouble getting the RAM running at full speed. 

MSI 770-C45A AM3 Motherboard
2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory Kit
AMD Athlon II X4 620 Quad Core CPU
XFX GeForce 9800GT 512m
OCZ 550W Fatal1ty PSU

In BIOS, Cpu-Z and Everest the ram is showing at running at 666mhz. Im not entirely sure what settings i should adjust in the Cell Menu. I voltage is currently @ 1.5v (default) and according to Corsair the ram should run at 1333mhz at 1.5v. 

I can upload data feedouts from everest if they are needed. I may need a pointer at the best place to upload however.. new to forum posting myself.

Thanks


----------



## Bodaggit23

DDR3 is Dual Data Rate 3. CPU-Z doesn't show the "Effective" rate.

Your memory is running at the right speed. :good:


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said, its DDR Dual Data Rate. 666 X 2 = 1332/1333


----------



## mctiernan2002

Thanks for the answer guys!


----------

